# She has a cute face...but something seems off



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

LOVE her badger face! However she has a Frightening hind end. I think she is best suited to be a pasture puff... Truly, IMO, she is build to not stay sound, sorry to say. 

She has one of the steepest hips I have seen, coupled with sickle hocks and lack of angulation through the rest of her hind end. She almost looks misshapen in the rear.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't touch this horse with a mile long pole. This horse is very badly conformed. Horribly! She's a vet bill waiting to happen. Ugh, the poor thing. She's overall, a mess.

They'd be lucky to give her away. Noone will pay $2000 for that horse.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Tryst said:


> LOVE her badger face! However she has a Frightening hind end. I think she is best suited to be a pasture puff... Truly, IMO, she is build to not stay sound, sorry to say.
> 
> She has one of the steepest hips I have seen, coupled with sickle hocks and lack of angulation through the rest of her hind end. She almost looks misshapen in the rear.



Such a shame. That hind end looks like a completely different horse.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big nose, Short thin neck, huge body that is poorly shaped. mutton withers...or...NO withers. Steep croup. Horribly weak hindend. Looks like it's about to collapse. Too short of cannon bones in the front legs. Sickle hocked in the back legs. High placed hocks.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya I agree with tryst, its like her hind end and front end are different horses. She may have a sweet face but the rest of her makes me want to run for the hills!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

cute face, but weird looking back end. Her front end almost looks to young for five and then the rest of her body is weird. I also think she is a bit under condition which adds to her looking extra weird. I think she would be improved if she had more muscle and more weight on her (particularly the hind end). Very straight hind legs and her heart girth seems a big weird. That said I don't think she would hold up to any much more strenuous than the occasional walking trail.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Does noone but me think she needs about 300 lbs? Poor thing, I could hang a hat off her hip bones and use her rib cage for a xylophone! And yes, her confo looks awful.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My dang ipad would not show me the body shots....but good luck to them selling an unregistered horse to a show home. For $2000. 

Nancy


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know about 300 lbs, but I agree she is thin. I think he hind end is conformed in such a manner that no matter how chubby she gets her hips will look sharp and pointy due to the angle they sit.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

She's got a steep shoulder neck ties in really low steep him accompanied with humters bump and is camped under... id say what she's bread (?) for.. western pleasure or halter prospect.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

She doesn't look anything like a WP OR halter horse. If she was bred for halter then they really missed the mark with her.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

At first I saw the cute face, and then she also looked a bit like she is in pain.. and then I saw the body... 
She is unfortunately disproportionate.. . 
as said, big nose, short thin neck, awkward looking legs, they look too short for the massive rump, that has no withers, long thin hindlegs with odd angles, and very week hind end... I would feel sorry to see such a horse anywhere, even as a pasture puff.. very unfortunate.. I hope being trained didn't cause her too much pain..


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Yikes...is that something that happens because of lack of exercise/weird workouts or would she have been born with that much disproportion?


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry, I can't see the full body shots, but when I saw her price, plus that she was not registered, I thought, "Oh, no way".


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not going to go into her conformation faults. As said above her hind end is really off but getting the back man up can improve it to some extent. We had a section a whos hind end was very weak looked off and she wasnt maturing behind we got the back man out and it helped her soo much. I will attach before and after pictures below.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Before and after side by side:
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1185970_519646671451129_1323226984_n.jpg
Before on its own:


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

After on its own:


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

Honestly, if i had her, she would be a paddock companion or occasionaly trail riding. I think she would be best suited to a kids horse, where she doesnt have to carry too much weight and wont be worked too hard. That would be the best bet at keeping her sound


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You know...I'm going to go out on a limb here...but I don't think this horse is out of who they say it is. While I can't really find any decent photos of the sire or dam, looking at the bloodlines they seem like pretty decent horses and while there are always flukes, I'm just not sure.

"She is not registered, but she is out of Especially Vested x Double Good Asset. This is a rare opportunity to own a horse with great bloodlines without the price tag. The owner passed away before AQHA papers were completed."

I could be totally wrong, but that statement made me suspicious of that. I feel bad for the poor mare.

EDIT
Though she does supposedly have some full siblings: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...D+MY+ASSETS&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...ECIAL+ASSET&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=

Wish I could see how they looked. Hopefully someone will make her a pasture puff.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Im not a professional in confo but that hind end is a no brainer. I agree i dont know if this horse would even stay sound. And $2000?odviously its about the money and not quality.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

****. I'm not a conformation person & if _I _can tell something is seriously off - it's gotta be bad. She's only 40mins from me... Tempting to just take her off their hands & let her just live out her days LOL.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

They now have a video posted of her being ridden....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very underweight. 
Mutton withers.
Neck is too short.
Steep shoulder.
And something severely wrong looking with her hind end. 


You also can't spout bloodlines when they are no papers to prove. She is GRADE and priced way too high in my opinion. 

She also shouldn't be ridden in her underweight condition.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

there is a reason she was not registered....Its because she is very deformed and no-one wanted to be on the papers as the breeder.

she is a cull. "Good bloodlines" or not.

i hope noone ever breeds this horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I cant believe they are riding her in that state.horrible situation for that horse and im sure its not pleasant for her at all.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a mule and the hunch back of notre dame


----------



## Alpinerider (Feb 10, 2013)

Yikes-I agree with what everyone else is saying. Her hind is especially awful-I highly doubt she will be able to stay sound. Hardly even looks like a Q.H. to me :/


----------

